# Am I pregnant or just a fatty?



## Mochi42 (Nov 14, 2012)

This is my new rat, she still has no name. I have had her 1 1/2 weeks and she has gotten very large since I got her. She is as wide, if not wider than my 5 month old rat, although not quite as long, and she is two month younger. I got her from people who raise rats. They had the males and females separated into bins when I was there, but the way they were climbing out, I wouldnt put it past the sneaky little things to have gotten together. Im alarmed at how large she has gotten in such a short amount of time. Is she pregnant looking, or is she just a fatty? They both eat the same food, and my other rat is not fat. They are on HT 14%. She has started acting different too, she chases my other older rat now and is kind of rough with her. Her personality has gotten a lot bolder, although I havent had her that long so maybe this is who she is. Her nipples are not bigger that I can tell, and she has always nested, so that is not new. Again, she is about 3 months old. 
I am not holding her by her tail in the first picture, she is climbing down my arm. My friend thought I was, so I just thought I would clarify. Also, she looks disheveled in the last picture, but it is from my sweaty paws trying to make her pose for the pictures. She wouldnt stand up on her back legs for me to get a good belly picture, no matter how hard I tried. The very last picture is the first day I got her, 1 1/2 weeks ago. She has gotten so much bigger since then!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

honestly, I can't tell. in the pictures she looks normal. 

Try to get a picture of her standing up and get a picture of her belly from the side and front.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well what was the result?


----------



## Mochi42 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nothing, she just keeps getting fatter.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

what are you feeding? how many treats? how much protein?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

The only time she looks pudgy to me is in the second picture.
She looks like my Binxy. If you're still concerned, have her checked for Pyro and/or megacolon.


----------

